# Iraq and security



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

We got stuck in Iraq, while terrorists remain OK. Our president is lacking ability and is poorly educated in politics, geography and international affairs. Now we pay the price. He cares only about the unborn and conservative cause as usual: guns, god and homosexuals.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

For a man poorly educated in politics he sure put away Gore and and and what was his name again? I do sympathize with the stuck in Iraq thing. I hope it is not long. 
I am glad he cares about the unborn. As a self professed compassionate conservative I would think he is concerned about everyone.
I too care about the homosexuals as people, and just don't want them preaching to me on Sunday etc. 
Geography ????? There was someone who couldn't find an old Soviet Block country during the first election Bush run for president. Who was that guy again? Seriously I remember the incident, but can't remember the man.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

The Idea that Bush won the election on his own is a joke guys, we all know how smart the guy is. If he weren't in the oval office and back in a bar in texas he would have had the crap beat out of him several times by now. I don't think anybody will say Kerry was not as smart as bush.
Kerry tried to do to much on his own and didn't listen to his own mangers. Bush had the smartest of them all for a leader/manager/advisor and coach in Rove. Notice I said the smartest I didn't say the best person or the one that would do best for the country. The sad thing is the Dems couldn't even beat Bush. Slowly the public is starting to see what this administration is about and no matter who wins in 2008 Rep or Dem hopefully we will get somebody more from the center! Unless Gohon is elected president.  

TC


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Here we go again........ same old rhetoric...... Bush didn't win and Bush isn't smarter than Kerry. Well he was smart enough to surround himself with the smartest people in town while in office. He was smart enough to surround himself with one of the best campaign managers around. And he was smart enough to listen to his campaign manager. I'd say that makes him a hell of a lot smarter than Kerry. BTW, it was just reported last week that the records show Bush had a GPA higher than Kerry while in collage even if it was just one percent........ it was higher. And I see we also have another spokesman for the American people. I feel so fortunate we have all these people out there telling us what the American people want and think and how they are seeing things now. Such a fuzzy warm feeling........... :laugh:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Bush is not a good president , But Kerry would have been worse. It seems to me that our goverment is more concerned with global policy than it is for the good of the American people. We are in Vietnam part 2, to let that happen once ,shame on the govt, to let it happen twice shame on us! We have gotton way to fat and lazy this could be the END!!!


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

sevendogs said:


> Our president is lacking ability and is poorly educated in politics, geography and international affairs.


I find this funny as you are all of the above, and YET you still find the Gaul to slam Bush over it.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> For a man poorly educated in politics he sure put away Gore and and and what was his name again? I do sympathize with the stuck in Iraq thing. I hope it is not long.
> I am glad he cares about the unborn. As a self professed compassionate conservative I would think he is concerned about everyone.
> I too care about the homosexuals as people, and just don't want them preaching to me on Sunday etc.
> Geography ????? There was someone who couldn't find an old Soviet Block country during the first election Bush run for president. Who was that guy again? Seriously I remember the incident, but can't remember the man.


Yes, he won, because so many poorly educated Americans voted for him. So many churches were involved telling their people go to vote for him. Now, some of them start thinking, because of the economy and gas prices. Next elections will bring new people and they will be not Republican ideologists.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

sevendogs. Poorly educated , Church groups the reason Bush won!! Thats a load of you know what!! Now here is the real reason Bush won. Kerry Flip flopped on so many topicks nobody knew whare he stood. Hey I dont think Kerry even knows what he stands for. If it takes an education to vote for a weasal like that i dont wont one. You also forgot to mention all the groups that push For Kerry guess they dont exist right. You are right about one thing the next election will bring new people and the same old choice Between the best of two evils. Hey maybe you can put in a vote for Hillary Clinton because that is who the Democrates will have next time, maybe Al Sharpton it keeps getting better.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Gohon were did I say bush didn't win? You throw crap out and assume its true! Besides who gives a crap about GPA? I know some pretty stupid people with GPA's better than Kerry and Bush. How do you think he would do in an IQ test?

TC


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Gohon were did I say bush didn't win? You throw crap out and assume its true! Besides who gives a crap about GPA? I know some pretty stupid people with GPA's better than Kerry and Bush. How do you think he would do in an IQ test?


Oh stop crying. I didn't even mention you by name and besides the only person that throws crap out just to see what sticks to the wall is you and then you whimper and pout when you're shown to be wrong. If I said something that isn't true then please point it out with support and I'll acknowledge and admit it. In the mean time when you or anyone for that matter posts meaningless junk that is in error then it should be corrected. Get use to it.........


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

G.W. B. Better have one hell of a tow rope to get us out of that mess! I don't know the answer other than G.W.B. will NOT be the one to get us(USA) out of there. Hopefully the Dems. come up with a real plan other WMD, it is the ONLY hope the people of the USA have at this point. :-?(sad) I have to depend on the DEMS for hope in the future. :-? :roll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

ej4prmc

Yes, the sooner we get out the better I will feel also. No one appreciates the blood and money we shed for them. I will be pleasantly surprised if Iraq does ten years from now. I think they do now, but like everyone else the may not for long. Many nations hate us for the same reason many liberals hate republicans. They falsely believe that all republicans are rich.

If you think the democrats will save you in 2008 you have my sympathy, seriously. I think they are going deeper in the hole day by day. When people see them as constantly trying to be obstructionists (like appointments to the courts) they will loose support. If they picked a moderate they would have a chance, but the far left controls the party. Of course their may be people with no memory, and they will believe Hillary is a moderate. They know she is not now, but that will change. She will not, they will simply forget the old Hillary and believe what she tells them.

I think I will invest in Prozac before the next election. I think their stocks will go up.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

i hear ya plains. I agree that we need to get out of Iraq as soon as they can stand on there own. Nobody appreciates what we are doing for them anyway. Its a simple case of the right war at the wrong time. this whole mess should have been taken care of a decade ago in Iraq war I.

And is still dont understand why people are bashing Bush about his intelligence. he actualy did better than Kerry at Yale, but for some reason the leftists are bashing his about being amoron whist they claim Kerry is some kind of intelectual :roll: Just because someone is a poor public speaker does NOT mean that they are stupid, likewise just becuase someone is a smooth charismatic speaker does NOT mean they are intelligent.

We all need to stop this name calling. it doesnt hurt your plitical enemys, and it doenst help your cause either.

Is Bush a super president? No. He has made several important mistakes in my book. But in reality these mistakes are rectifiable, and while he may not be perfect, when you look at the facts and not personal preference, rumors, or public oppinion, then he realy is not a BAD president.

Stop calling names, and get on with your life. :roll:


----------

